# Hello, D3 community! Some Questions.



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm part of the Samsung Android community but have never used Motorolla Androids nor really participated in Motorolla forums. My wife has a D3. She took the plunge in early Fall. After a while of her getting acclimated to the Droid, I talked her into rooting the phone and slapping on a custom Rom. She has been running Liberty Rom since November (most up to date version as much as I can tell). My question(s) are 1) Is there a more updated Rom out currently? It doesn't seem like there has been too much going on development wise that I can see here. 2) Can you overclock the CPU on this device? If so, how? I know the bootloader is locked down so no custom kernels, right?

Thanks. I just haven't spent any time really learning about Moto stuff. I'm pretty proficient with Samsung stuff but admittedly a little clueless with the latest Moto news and in and outs. Any help is appreciated. I'm asking because my wife has been complaining as of late of her D3 slowing down. As I've said, she's pretty much been rocking Liberty 3.0 since early November. Just wondering what's else is out there and if there's a way I can breathe some new life into the phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Selbowdaeskimo (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey. Welcome to the D3 forums. At the moment most users are waiting for the ICS CM9 to go to beta. It's stable, just no camera.

If your wife likes the liberty ROM, I would suggest she take a look at Mav 3.0. To me, you can customize it a little more, has a tad bit better battery life, and is based off the .902 OTA. Right now that's my daily driver.

There are a couple threads out there for overclocking with mixed reviews. Also I would suggest you use safestrap instead of CWM as a recovery if you aren't already.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome man, thanks! I will check out the Mav Rom! Appreciate the welcome and tips!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

SOTK said:


> Awesome man, thanks! I will check out the Mav Rom! Appreciate the welcome and tips!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Right now, a bunch of dev's from all the moto phones where on vzw, and moto has that bootloader, and everyone's contract was up so every jumped on the Galaxy Nexus Train, So some really good roms don't get update so much (Liberty, ETC...), something to look at, which is really being messed around with is hash codes Cm9 / ics Rom, best rom on the Droid 3, Lots of dev love from hashcode its really fast, and good battery life, but the camera doesn't work for the moment ( I believe, not for lack of trying) but other wise its a really good rom, MAKE SURE YOU'RE DOWNLOAD THE DROID 3 ROM http://hash-of-codes...-downloads.html Best of luck


----------



## vbhokiefan (Aug 26, 2011)

Come on over and see us at MavRom. You won't be disappointed. Might even see a pink theme for your wife in the future. ;-)


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, successfully applied the Mav Rom on my wife's D3. Went smooth. No problems. Seems like a good Rom! She seems happy with it and likes the ability to apply themes. Thanks for the tips guys!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

